# How to catch a coyote



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey, guys, we've got this coyote-hunting sport all wrong. We didn't have to spend big bucks on the best rifles, scores of electronic and hand calls, the latest camo offerings, all those little gizmos and gadgets. And we give coyotes too much credit for being wily, cunning adversaries.

In Saturday's edition of Canada's national newspaper, The Globe and Mail, is a story about how folks in Toronto deal with bothersome coyotes. Geez, who would have thought it could be so simple? 

Just a bit of background: Back in February, a coyote that lives in wooded ravine territory inside Toronto city limits snatched a little furball dog from a back yard, right under the owner's nose.

Concerned more pets -- and even little kids -- could become coyote dinners, the City of Toronto decided to get rid of the problem. No, the brain trust in TO (the city every non-Toronto Canadian loves to hate) wouldn't think of a solution that us Nodak guys would immediately consider, they came up with a unique method.

Here's the quote from the article: "Everything else is in place; a bright green net spread over the ground, camoflauged with a smattering of leaves, ropes from the net's edge snaking up into overhanging branches..."

I bust out laughing as I pictured this scenario. And this got me laughing even harder: "...and a Toronto Animal Services worker earning $28 an hour to hold the end of the rope..."

Only in Toronto. :lol:


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

all I can say is wowww. hahaha


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds like a Roadrunner trap to me.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I would love to have been holding a camera with that all went down. I'd probably drop the camera from laughing to hard.

Nice one Sask.

xdeano


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

How much does one of those nets cost? lol


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

The million dollar question is, did it work?


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

wow if its that easy im horrible at this hunting deal


----------

